# Specialized Tires...



## happycx (Jul 6, 2003)

I just purchased an Allez Elite and have just begun riding. Question: Has anyone noticed any problems with the Mondo Pro tires? The rear of the bike seems "squishy" or "squeamish" compared to other bikes. Would the simple lack of tread cause this issue? Any thoughts? 

Thanks!


----------



## Piles (Jun 25, 2004)

The balance on my Allez Comp is superb much better than my mountain bike which i have been riding and trying to get right for 2 years. Are you sure you have the right pressure in it?


----------



## happycx (Jul 6, 2003)

*Tires....*

OK, so I have ruled out the tires. I was running them on the correct pressure, so it couldn't be that. What I am concerned about is that it could be either the rear wheel or the frame itself.

As I was riding yesterday, I looked down to see how things were lining up. I noticed that the bike's rear was tracking differently than the front, especially when I would pedal. Now, I should qualify my remarks with the idea that I am not a beginner by any stretch of the imagination. I have ridden for several years, and have never experienced what I deem as "flex" quite to the extent that I am now.

So, anyway, not only can I see the bike swerving as I pedal, but it also does it when I am coasting as well. What I am wondering is this: I have had or ridden seriously a 5200, Bianchi steel, Specialized Allez, and Litespeed and have never experienced this on any of them. Furthermore, when I step on the left or right pedal, I can flex the frame considerably to the opposite side. Has anyone experienced this on a Spec Allez, Sport, or Elite frame? I figured the design of the chainstays with their curved blade might do it, but that makes NO sense to me why they would make the bike vertically stiff and laterally compliant. I have looked the frame over for any cracks and to this point have not found any. Anyone shed some light on this? Thanks!


----------



## YogaLife (Aug 23, 2004)

happycx said:


> I just purchased an Allez Elite and have just begun riding. Question: Has anyone noticed any problems with the Mondo Pro tires? The rear of the bike seems "squishy" or "squeamish" compared to other bikes. Would the simple lack of tread cause this issue? Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


Not sure about the Pros, but I had a rear flat at the 200 mile mark with the stock Mondo Sport tires. I upgraded to some Michelin carbon tires and haven't had any problems for 2000+ miles. I'm also going to dump the Alex rims, which are junk right across the board.


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

*No problems here*

happycx,
I am 5' 7" (with a tailwind  and 180 (on a good day) and I don't notice any squishyness or flex in my 54cm AL 2004 Allez Sport. Including climbing out of the saddle.
Did you buy at an LBS? Might be worth asking them to take a look. Definitely doesm't sound right to me.

Best,
Gordon


----------



## YogaLife (Aug 23, 2004)

I also have the 2004 Allez Sport. What a Terrific RB and I'm sold on compact geometry. Wonderful ride.


----------



## tallahasseegreys (Aug 9, 2004)

*I jst bought*

a 54cm '04 Allez Sport four days ago. My first road bike. I absolutely love it!! Blue and white.


----------



## Offdaback1 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Wheel/Frame problems*

Are you sure that ...(ranked from easy to big problem)

1) That the wheel is seated properly in the dropouts?

2) That the wheel is true when you lift the bike up and give it a spin?

3) That one of the stays isn't cracked or broken?

Even if that is the case, fear not. A friend of mine bought a Specialized recently and found out that it indeed had a cracked stay and the shop just gave him a totally new bike.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I love my Pro on my Allez Comp. great ride and they look cool too!

Kyle


----------



## cycling (Jul 27, 2004)

*Allez elite*

I love my new allez elite. Ya so if i reeeeeeellllllllyyyyyyyy needed to i could upgrade rims. Will i save weight. Not for under 600+. I havnt had any problems yet. Go talk to ur LBS


----------

